# Eclipse Classpath



## anfänger15 (15. Apr 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich verwende in meinem Prog folgenden Code:
	
	
	
	





```
putValue(SMALL_ICON, new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource(
				"/resource/icons/Play24.gif")));
```

Wenn ich nun versuche das ganze mit Eclipse zu debuggen findet er aber das Bild nicht und gibt null zurück. 

Rufe ich das Prog über die Konsole mit diesen Parametern auf funktioniert jedoch alles top:
javaw -classpath ./;./lib/fmj.jar;lib/jdom.jar;lib/lti-civil-no_s_w_t.jar;lib/jl1.0.jar;lib/tritonus_share.jar;lib/mp3spi1.9.4.jar;lib/jorbis-0.0.15.jar;lib/jogg-0.0.7.jar;lib/vorbisspi1.0.2.jar;lib/jspeex.jar;lib/jna.jar;lib/ffmpeg-java.jar;lib/theora-java.jar;lib/jheora-patch.jar -Djava.library.path="native/win32-x86" Musik

Was muss ich da jetzt bei Eclipse im Classpath eintragen?
Dort kann ich ja Verzeichnisse und alles Mögliche hinzufügen, jedoch hat dies bisher nicht funktioniert, selbst wenn ich das Verzeichnis resource mit den Images auswähle.

Hoffe es hat jemand eine Lösung.

Danke


----------



## foobar (15. Apr 2009)

Hast du die benötigten Libs auch in Eclipse in den Classpath aufgenommen?
Wo liegt denn das Verzeichnis /resource/icons/?
Wenn das Verzeichnis im Classpath ist, wird das auch gefunden.


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2009)

Wo steckt denn das Bild drinnen? (Pfad)


----------



## anfänger15 (15. Apr 2009)

ich habe in eclipse mit add external folder das Verzeichnis /resource/icons/ hinzugefügt.

das Bild ist in einem Unterverzeichnis meines eclipse workspace in den Unterordnern /Musikplayer/bin/resource/icons/.


----------



## anfänger15 (16. Apr 2009)

ok danke für eure Hilfe war ein Denkfehler meinerseits.
Das muss ins /bin Verzeichnis, da es dort ja auch ausgeführt wird und nicht im Projektverzeichnis

danke


----------

